# Ernsthaft? Harry Potter-Filme bekommen wohl einen Reboot!



## TenBoe (30. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ernsthaft? Harry Potter-Filme bekommen wohl einen Reboot!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ernsthaft? Harry Potter-Filme bekommen wohl einen Reboot!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Tomrok (30. Dezember 2022)

Ernsthaft? Wenn man jetzt schon Harry Potter rebooten muss, dann steht Warner wohl ziemlich an der Wand… vielleicht sollte man besser geschriebene Drehbücher in Betracht ziehen, dann wären vielleicht auch die „Phantastischen Tierwesen“ erfolgreich gewesen. Aber Teil 3 war halt echt nix…


----------



## Tomrok (30. Dezember 2022)

Da fällt mir noch ein: Das Theaterstück in ein Filmdrehbuch umschreiben und als Zweiteiler ins Kino bringen. Ich bin mir sicher, das würde viele Fans ins Kino locken! Denn jeder will doch wissen, wie es mit Harry Potter weitergeht und die ursprünglichen Schauspieler hätten jetzt genau das richtige Alter um als Eltern aufzutreten - Das hätte was 😉


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Dezember 2022)

> Warner kann es sich als Konzern kaum leisten, eine Weltmarke wie *Harry Potter* mehrere Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte ruhen zu lassen, ohne neue Kinofilme zu realisieren.


Warum nicht? Hat man mal wieder keine neuen Ideen oder Vorlagen die man umsetzen kann und muss deswegen immer wieder das gleiche verwursten?


----------



## Rikibu (30. Dezember 2022)

Na da können sie froh sein, dass sie einst den Mut hatten, aus den Rowling Büchern bewegtbildmaterial zu machen

Früher war man offenbar doch mutiger und heute labt man sich an medial bereits erbrochenem…


----------



## Jakkelien (30. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Hat man mal wieder keine neuen Ideen oder Vorlagen die man umsetzen kann und muss deswegen immer wieder das gleiche verwursten?


Ich finde die Marke ungeeignet, um damit weitere Filme zu produzieren. Rownling hat im Grunde nur Hogwarts erschaffen und das Schulleben von Harry Potter erzählt. Sie hat dabei kaum Worldbuilding betrieben, mit dem man arbeiten könnte. Nachschub fehlt auch und Rownling wird keinen Autor erlauben, seine eigene Lore zu schreiben.
Reboot ist damit das einzige was bleibt. Alternativ könnten sie sich an Hogwarts Legacy ranhängen und parallel eine der anderen Schulen verfilmen. Doch ob das wirklich zieht?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Dezember 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ich finde die Marke ungeeignet, um damit weitere Filme zu produzieren. Rownling hat im Grunde nur Hogwarts erschaffen und das Schulleben von Harry Potter erzählt. Sie hat dabei kaum Worldbuilding betrieben, mit dem man arbeiten könnte. Nachschub fehlt auch und Rownling wird keinen Autor erlauben, seine eigene Lore zu schreiben.
> Reboot ist damit das einzige was bleibt. Alternativ könnten sie sich an Hogwarts Legacy ranhängen und parallel eine der anderen Schulen verfilmen. Doch ob das wirklich zieht?


Ich meinte ja warum überhaupt im Harry Potter Universum bleiben. Wenn man nichts mehr zu erzählen hat dann ist es halt so. Dann kann man das Kapitel "Harry Potter" abschließen und sich halt was ganz neues suchen anstatt etwas erfolgreiches nochmal zu wiederholen.


----------



## Sbf93 (30. Dezember 2022)

Die vorhandenen Harry Potter Filme sind super, so wie sie sind.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Reboot mit gleicher Story irgendeinen Mehrwert generieren könnte.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Dezember 2022)

Man kann es ja auch einfach mal bleiben lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2022)

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass solch ein Vorhaben - wenn denn wirklich in Betracht gezogen - von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird. SO alt ist die Generation die mit den HP-Filmen großgeworden ist auch wieder nicht, und ich sehe auch keine großen Möglichkeiten dass sich Neuverfilmungen von den Originalen wesentlich abgrenzen könnten. Es sei denn mal will es entweder super-kindlich oder super-düster.


----------



## lars9401 (30. Dezember 2022)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein: Das Theaterstück in ein Filmdrehbuch umschreiben und als Zweiteiler ins Kino bringen. Ich bin mir sicher, das würde viele Fans ins Kino locken! Denn jeder will doch wissen, wie es mit Harry Potter weitergeht und die ursprünglichen Schauspieler hätten jetzt genau das richtige Alter um als Eltern aufzutreten - Das hätte was 😉


Wird nur nicht passieren, da mindestens Radcliffe und Watson Anti-Rowling geworden sind.


----------



## Ashelia (30. Dezember 2022)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein: Das Theaterstück in ein Filmdrehbuch umschreiben und als Zweiteiler ins Kino bringen. Ich bin mir sicher, das würde viele Fans ins Kino locken! Denn jeder will doch wissen, wie es mit Harry Potter weitergeht und die ursprünglichen Schauspieler hätten jetzt genau das richtige Alter um als Eltern aufzutreten - Das hätte was 😉


Das würde Warner sehr gerne machen, hat aber nicht die Rechte dafür. Sie dürfen nur Filme zu den Büchern der Hauptreihe und halt fantastische Tierwesen drehen, weiter geht ihre Lizenz nicht. 

Aus dem Grund ist es auch ein sehr riskantes Unterfangen, ein reboot ohne Zustimmung von Rowling durchzuführen, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass Rowling für zukünftige Projekte im Potter Universum Warner keine Filmrechte mehr einräumt. Die Spekulation um einen reboot gab es bereits und da wurde geschrieben, dass Warner viel lieber das Theaterstück verfilmen würde, schlicht auch um Rowling nicht vor den Kopf zu stoßen.


----------



## Tomrok (30. Dezember 2022)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wird nur nicht passieren, da mindestens Radcliffe und Watson Anti-Rowling geworden sind.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich glaube, auch hier würde eine entsprechend hohe Gage manches Wunder bewirken. Und die erfolgreiche Rückkehr mit einer der bekanntesten Rollen die man gespielt hat, lockt auch so manchen wieder vor die Potter-Kamera. Denn abgesehen von Emma Watson waren die anderen Schauspieler mit ihren neuen Filmen glaube ich nicht so erfolgreicht.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (31. Dezember 2022)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich glaube, auch hier würde eine entsprechend hohe Gage manches Wunder bewirken. Und die erfolgreiche Rückkehr mit einer der bekanntesten Rollen die man gespielt hat, lockt auch so manchen wieder vor die Potter-Kamera. Denn abgesehen von Emma Watson waren die anderen Schauspieler mit ihren neuen Filmen glaube ich nicht so erfolgreicht.



Das lässt sich aktuell wohl anders darstellen. 

Emma Watson hatte Erfolg nach Harry Potter und ein paar Monster-Rollen an Land gezogen die in echten Blockbustern spielten, allen voran Die Schöne und das Biest.

Aber alles in allem schwand der Erfolg deutlich. Im Grunde ist Ihre KArriere seit 3 Jahren im Stillstand. Und die Kritiken seit dem Film "Noah" waren eher vernichtend Ihr gegenüber. Und dem muss ich mich leider anschließen.. Für mich war Watson die klar beste Jungdarstellerin bei Harry Potter. Möglicherweise einzig und allein ausgestochen von Alan Rickman, der einfach den ganzen Cast überflügelte (der insgesamt aber eben wirklich extrem gut war, sowohl was die Jungdarsteller als auch die Erwachsenen anging...)  Damals dachte ich, die wird sehr schnell in Richtung Oscar-Nominierung evtl Gewinn gehen. Davon ist nicht viel übrig geblieben. 

Tatsächlich hat Daniel Radcliffe nun schon länger geliefert. Er hat sich komplett von Harry Potter lösen können wie ich finde... spielt unglaublich viele vielseitige Filme, von schräg bis ernst, alles dabei. Und er gefällt mir in den meisten Filmen. Und auch die Kritiken sind hier meist gut bis sehr gut, speziell was ihn anbelangt. Ja ihm fehlen die ganz großen Blockbuster Hauptrollen. Naund? Es läuft für ihn, und er hat seinen Platz gefunden... ist gefragt und kriegt ständig Angebote. Keine Mega-Rollen, aber offenbar Rollen und Filme die ihm Spaß machen. Er hat sich enorm entwickelt, habe ich ihm damals nicht zugetraut...

Ich ging davon aus, Emma Watson geht durch die Decke, Radcliffe wird versinken... läuft jetzt eher andersrum.

Leider sieht man aber von den anderen Jungdarstellern sehr sehr wenig. Rupert Grint gar nicht, und auch die andern Weaslys die ich großartig fand sieht man nicht mehr.

Das Radcliffe nochmal in einem Potterfilm mitspielt halte ich für ausgeschlossen... dafür braucht man nur sein Wikipedia lesen. Die rolle hat ihn aufgefressen, inklusive Alkoholproblemen. Er wird es nicht wollen und auch nicht riskieren sich diesem Druck wieder auszusetzen. Wozu? Er hat seine Mitte in Hollywood gefunden. 

Rupert Grint würde alles dafür tun wieder eine Rolle zu spielen denke ich... Emma Watson? Keine Ahnung wie Karrieregeil sie ist. Vielleicht hat sie sich auch einfach damit abgefunden das es für sich nicht großartig weiter geht. Andere Jungdarsteller sind wohl eher uninteressant.

WENN man einen Harry Potter reboot macht, muss man sowieso komplett neucasten. Ich glaube auch nicht das es all zu viele Fans gibt die die einstigen Jungdarsteller jetzt als Lehrer oder so sehen wollen... wäre auch ein Immersionskiller. Und großartige Darsteller sind die alle auch nicht, bis auf die Weasleys vllt. Und der Lehrercast war halt auch durch die Reihe BOCKSTARK. Da kann man nicht mit so Leuten aufwarten wie... Katie Leung oder sowas. 

Ansonsten hat sich vor allem Daniel Radcliffe ja zuletzt sehr von Rowling distanziert (die auch derbe einen an der Klatsche hat, das aber nicht erst seit neustem) ihre politischen Ansichten und sonstigen Ansichten sind ja wirklich... äh... ja, was auch immer. Sehe nicht das Radcliffe sich dem aussetzen wird. Und er hats aktuell auch nicht nötig.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (31. Dezember 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Die vorhandenen Harry Potter Filme sind super, so wie sie sind.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Reboot mit gleicher Story irgendeinen Mehrwert generieren könnte.


Naja. Kommt halt drauf an wie man es nochmal anders umsetzt. Kann besser oder schlechter werden.
Ich habe nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Filme gesehen und fand die nicht wirklich gut.
Die ersten beiden Bücher die ich gelesen habe dagegen schon. Für mich war also nur die Filmumsetzung mist. Würde da nochmal was neues kommen würde ich sicher nochmal reinschauen. Aber allgemein macht es für mich halt wenig Sinn weil die Filme noch nicht soo alt sind.
Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte wäre das ganze nochmal als TV Serie umzusetzen und die ganze Welt noch ein bisschen auszubauen.


----------



## Lordex32 (31. Dezember 2022)

Wie einfach jeder Scheiß rebootet werden muss.... 🙄🤦‍♂️


----------



## Free23 (31. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Naja. Kommt halt drauf an wie man es nochmal anders umsetzt. Kann besser oder schlechter werden.
> Ich habe nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Filme gesehen und fand die nicht wirklich gut.
> Die ersten beiden Bücher die ich gelesen habe dagegen schon. Für mich war also nur die Filmumsetzung mist. Würde da nochmal was neues kommen würde ich sicher nochmal reinschauen. Aber allgemein macht es für mich halt wenig Sinn weil die Filme noch nicht soo alt sind.
> Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte wäre das ganze nochmal als TV Serie umzusetzen und die ganze Welt noch ein bisschen auszubauen.


Genau das!

Ich bin auch kein Fan der Filme - ich war damals bei vielen Sachen enttäuscht, wie sie visuell umgesetzt wurden. Außerdem war die schauspielerische Leistung vieler Schauspieler eher auf Kinderniveau (okay, die Hauptdarsteller waren Kinder und die Zielgruppe zumindest bei dem ersten Film auch Kinder...^^)
Ich würde mich sehr (!) über einen neuen Versuch der Verfilmung oder Verserierung freuen - neue Chance, neues Glück.


----------



## Leo__82 (31. Dezember 2022)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Leider sieht man aber von den anderen Jungdarstellern sehr sehr wenig. Rupert Grint gar nicht, und auch die andern Weaslys die ich großartig fand sieht man nicht mehr.
> 
> Rupert Grint würde alles dafür tun wieder eine Rolle zu spielen denke ich... Emma Watson? Keine Ahnung wie Karrieregeil sie ist. Vielleicht hat sie sich auch einfach damit abgefunden das es für sich nicht großartig weiter geht. Andere Jungdarsteller sind wohl eher uninteressant.


Rupert Grint spielt seit mittlerweile 3 Staffeln in der wirklich sehr guten Serie „Servant“ mit. Er hinterlässt auch einen überzeugenden Eindruck und es macht Spaß ihm zuzuschauen.

Zum Thema Reboot von HP: von mir aus gerne, aber wenn dann gerne düsterer, ernsthafter, brutaler und Bitte Bitte Bitte mit einem Harry Potter, der auch mal was auf dem Kasten hat und nicht wie in den alten Filmen meist nur durch Glück, Zufall oder Hermine gewinnt.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich könnte mir ein Spin Off oder eine Prequel-Serie vorstellen, die ohne die damaligen Hauptdarsteller auskommt, und in Hogwarts spielt. Aber ein Reboot der Filme? Eher nicht.


----------



## UltimateFRODO (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe alle Bücher auf deutsch und englisch gelesen und alle Filme gesehen. Beides Filme wie Bücher sinf absolute Meisterwerke. Bri den Filmen sinf die Charaktere so perfekt besetzt und alles so liebevoll umgesetzt (und einige Jahre lang noch "zeitlos"), dass es meiner Mrinung nach nur scheitern kann. Ein Remake wäre absoluter Wahnsinn und würde, egal wie man ihn macht, voll daneben gehen. Der letzte Film ist zwar schon 10 Jahre alt, aber genau wie bei den klassischen -noch älteren-  Herr der Ringe Filmen ist ein Remake innerhalb der nächsten 15-20 Jahre ausgeschlossen. Heutige junge Eltern haben selbst die HP-Filme lieben gelernt und werden die neuen Filme sehr wahrscheinlich nicht annehmen, ob und wie dann die 5-10 Jährigen Kinder die neuen Filme annehmen werden weiß ich nicht. Arbeite an einer Schule und ein Riesenanteil der 6 bis 12 Jährigen liebt die klassischen Charaktere und verfolgt die Schauspieler auf yt.....Spin Offs unf Pre-und Sequels könnten wenn gut gemacht funktionieren, nur neue Leute, ein bißchen aktueller Jugendslang und sehr viel CGI wird wie bei vielen anderen Filmen etwas fürs Auge sein, aber inhaltlich leer und ein Plastig (ergo "unecht") Geschmack verbreitend. Wie die meisten Star Wars Serien und Filme die nach den Originalen kamen (Außnahme Rogue One und Andor ) beweisen, ist es schwer den Geist/die Essenz eines Franchise zu bewahren unf trotzdem neue Wege zu gehen. Dazu bedarf es sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl und Liebe, die in diesem sehr auf Gewinn beachten Budinesss eher selten sind (als Gesamtergebnis). Mehr Geld unf Zeit für Story und Charaktere ist für mich das absolute MUSS (siehe Mega-Erfolge a la GoT oder eben die alten HP-Filme). Werner hat es bereits versäumt ähnlich gute Phantastische Tierwesen Filme zu machen (sie waren nicht schlecht nur eben kein HP bzw. zu wenig) und jetzt sollen sie mit ihrem schlechten Timing und ihren bisherigen Schlappen plötzlich ein Reboot, das auch noch die Originale toppt  bzw. auch nur in ihren Schatten kommt, keine Chance, nicht ein Fünkchen Chance sage ich. Hoffe sie versuchen es nicht mal.


UltimateFRODO schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Bücher auf deutsch und englisch gelesen und alle Filme gesehen. Beides Filme wie Bücher sinf absolute Meisterwerke. Bri den Filmen sinf die Charaktere so perfekt besetzt und alles so liebevoll umgesetzt (und einige Jahre lang noch "zeitlos"), dass es meiner Mrinung nach nur scheitern kann. Ein Remake wäre absoluter Wahnsinn und würde, egal wie man ihn macht, voll daneben gehen. Der letzte Film ist zwar schon 10 Jahre alt, aber genau wie bei den klassischen -noch älteren-  Herr der Ringe Filmen ist ein Remake innerhalb der nächsten 15-20 Jahre ausgeschlossen. Heutige junge Eltern haben selbst die HP-Filme lieben gelernt und werden die neuen Filme sehr wahrscheinlich nicht annehmen, ob und wie dann die 5-10 Jährigen Kinder die neuen Filme annehmen werden weiß ich nicht. Arbeite an einer Schule und ein Riesenanteil der 6 bis 12 Jährigen liebt die klassischen Charaktere und verfolgt die Schauspieler auf yt.....Spin Offs unf Pre-und Sequels könnten wenn gut gemacht funktionieren, nur neue Leute, ein bißchen aktueller Jugendslang und sehr viel CGI wird wie bei vielen anderen Filmen etwas fürs Auge sein, aber inhaltlich leer und ein Plastig (ergo "unecht") Geschmack verbreitend. Wie die meisten Star Wars Serien und Filme die nach den Originalen kamen (Außnahme Rogue One und Andor ) beweisen, ist es schwer den Geist/die Essenz eines Franchise zu bewahren unf trotzdem neue Wege zu gehen. Dazu bedarf es sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl und Liebe, die in diesem sehr auf Gewinn beachten Budinesss eher selten sind (als Gesamtergebnis). Mehr Geld unf Zeit für Story und Charaktere ist für mich das absolute MUSS (siehe Mega-Erfolge a la GoT oder eben die alten HP-Filme). Werner hat es bereits versäumt ähnlich gute Phantastische Tierwesen Filme zu machen (sie waren nicht schlecht nur eben kein HP bzw. zu wenig) und jetzt sollen sie mit ihrem schlechten Timing und ihren bisherigen Schlappen plötzlich ein Reboot, das auch noch die Originale toppt  bzw. auch nur in ihren Schatten kommt, keine Chance, nicht ein Fünkchen Chance sage ich. Hoffe sie versuchen es nicht mal.


Sry für die vielen Fehler. Bin groß und habe große Finger und schreibe auf einem Smartphone. Trotzdem hätte ich den Text nochmal korrigieren müssen. My Bad.


----------



## UltimateFRODO (31. Dezember 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ich finde die Marke ungeeignet, um damit weitere Filme zu produzieren. Rownling hat im Grunde nur Hogwarts erschaffen und das Schulleben von Harry Potter erzählt. Sie hat dabei kaum Worldbuilding betrieben, mit dem man arbeiten könnte. Nachschub fehlt auch und Rownling wird keinen Autor erlauben, seine eigene Lore zu schreiben.
> Reboot ist damit das einzige was bleibt. Alternativ könnten sie sich an Hogwarts Legacy ranhängen und parallel eine der anderen Schulen verfilmen. Doch ob das wirklich zieht?


Man könnte durchaus die Harry Potter Welt erweitern. Z.B. könnte man über Durmstrang als Schule berichten und den Bogen zur Entwicklung von Hogwards, Voldemort, Grindelwald, Dumbledor usw. spannen. Wäre aus ner anderen Sicht, man könnte neue Zauber, Wesen, Kulturen usw. einführen und trotzdem  "oh wie schön , das kenne ich doch"  Wiedererkunngsmomente einführen. In einem Teil könnten dann die Hauptcharaktere für ein Semester oder das Trimagische Turnier nach Hogwards gehen unf auf zB die junge MC Gonagall treffen usw. Oder die Geschichte der Blacks erzählen. Hier und da müsste dann ein neuer Charakter her der noch nie erwähnt wurde, aber das ist ja alles kein Problem,  da muss nur nen gutes Drehbuch her. Oder man arbeitet mit dem was man kennt, erfindet einen komplett neuen Ort....die zweitwichtigste Stadt der Zaubererwelt, welche ein bestimmtes Schicksal erleidet etc.....es gibt glaube ich unendlich Möglichkeiten, da müssen nur die richtigen Leute ran.


----------



## Mooeehhh (1. Januar 2023)

Man war das bei der Werbung ein Akt hier her zu kommen.

Ich denke Dumbledors Geheimnisse ist nur so gegen die Wand gefahren, weil der Besatzungswechsel von Depp auf den andern Typen so vielen Leuten gegen den Strich gegangen ist.

Das sollten die nochma ändern, dann rockt das auch.


----------



## Uatu (1. Januar 2023)

Bestimmt wird es eine Version für das moderne Publikum, die die Welt zeigt in der wir heute leben. Ähnlich wie Rings of Power, Witcher, Wheels of Time etc. Es wird also ein Hitgarant. Ein anderer Aspekt dürfte sein das Franchise von Rowling zu lösen um die Produkte besser verkaufen zu können. Hogwarts Legacy hat damit zB zu kämpfen.


----------

